# port line chippy



## allan jones (Feb 5, 2008)

does anyone remember my father robert [bob] jones shipwright who worked for the portline.
allan jones [son]


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Allan.
Do you have any idea when your father sailed with Port Line?
It might be an idea to post something similair in the "hello" forum where it would get more exposure.
Meanwhile enjoy the voyage.


----------

